# Lyft threats



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

Do I need to worry about Lyft deactivating me? I'm going to need them in the winter when Uber slows down out here. However almost every request from Lyft I get is 20+ mins away. I can't chance losing money for their reputation.

_It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a third reminder.

Remember: Missed requests create delays for passengers and leave them with a bad impression of our community. People rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and we'd love your help being there for them.

Thanks, 
The Lyft Team_​
What do you do?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Do I need to worry about Lyft deactivating me? I'm going to need them in the winter when Uber slows down out here. However almost every request from Lyft I get is 20+ mins away. I can't chance losing money for their reputation.
> 
> _It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a third reminder.
> 
> ...


You will not be deactivated for not accepting trips. Lots of posts on this.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Do I need to worry about Lyft deactivating me? I'm going to need them in the winter when Uber slows down out here. However almost every request from Lyft I get is 20+ mins away. I can't chance losing money for their reputation.
> 
> _It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a third reminder.
> 
> ...


------------------------------

Members on this forum state that you will NOT be deactivated for not accepting trips - I would take the position of caution. I strongly believe that these companies will deactivate you at whim and they do not need an excuse. 
Instead of letting the trip " time out ", I would accept and take a longer route and slow down. The pax does not want to wait 20+ minutes and will cancel . The cancellation will be on them and not you. If you take too long to start toward the paxs, the Lyft system will cancel, or in L. A. that is what happens.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Hit the X if you won't accept the ping. Don't let it go by itself.
Keep cancellation to the minimum, I do about 1 cancel for ten trips.
Everyone receives these letters, don't worry.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Those emails are automated. They mean nothing.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Hit the X if you won't accept the ping. Don't let it go by itself.
> Keep cancellation to the minimum, I do about 1 cancel for ten trips.
> Everyone receives these letters, don't worry.


The one time I hit the X to not accept, the app accepted! So, now I let it count down.
Is manually not accepting really better than letting it countdown? Don't they both affect acceptance rate equally?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Do I need to worry about Lyft deactivating me? I'm going to need them in the winter when Uber slows down out here. However almost every request from Lyft I get is 20+ mins away. I can't chance losing money for their reputation.
> 
> _It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a third reminder.
> 
> ...


Lyft, stop sending requests for pickups 30 minutes away.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> The one time I hit the X to not accept, the app accepted! So, now I let it count down.
> Is manually not accepting really better than letting it countdown? Don't they both affect acceptance rate equally?


NO not the same, I got a letter from Lyft specifically requiring me to HIT THE X if not accepting, try to do that.
Acceptance rate is the same, but it makes their system less reliable if you let it go by itself.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> NO not the same, I got a letter from Lyft specifically requiring me to HIT THE X if not accepting, try to do that.
> Acceptance rate is the same, but it makes their system less reliable if you let it go by itself.


Well, I just let them go. As I said, the one time I clicked the X, it accepted anyway.
If they send me a nastygram, I'll consider the X again. I keep a pretty high acceptance rate. So, it's probably not that big an issue, anyway. 
But, it really makes no logical sense to me that their system would be more or less unreliable depending on X or timeout. A non-acceptance is a non-acceptance, one would think.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Well, I just let them go. As I said, the one time I clicked the X, it accepted anyway.
> If they send me a nastygram, I'll consider the X again. I keep a pretty high acceptance rate. So, it's probably not that big an issue, anyway.
> But, it really makes no logical sense to me that their system would be more or less unreliable depending on X or timeout. A non-acceptance is a non-acceptance, one would think.


It makes sense, just imagine 4 drivers let the same ping go by itself (you are not the only one doing this), the passenger will wait ONE MORE MINUTE to get his request accepted.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dice Man said:


> It makes sense, just imagine 4 drivers let the same ping go by itself (you are not the only one doing this), the passenger will wait ONE MORE MINUTE to get his request accepted.


The horror! Lol


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> It makes sense, just imagine 4 drivers let the same ping go by itself (you are not the only one doing this), the passenger will wait ONE MORE MINUTE to get his request accepted.


If they can't handle a 15 second delay, or god forbid an entire minute, that's too f-ing bad. 
I'd rather let it countdown, then accept by "accident" when hitting the X because the app thought I accepted, then having to CXL, which I thought was a much worse offense. Is that not the case?


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Members on this forum state that you will NOT be deactivated for not accepting trips - I would take the position of caution. I strongly believe that these companies will deactivate you at whim and they do not need an excuse.


Both Lyft and Uber have settled the Employee Misclassification lawsuits filed against them. Drivers CANNOT deactivated for low Acceptance Rate.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I got a letter from Lyft specifically requiring me to HIT THE X if not accepting, try to do that


I get those a lot. Piss on 'em. If having pax picked up 15 minutes away is sooooo important, then pay me to go pick them up, you cheap bass turds.



gaijinpen said:


> If they can't handle a 15 second delay, or god forbid an entire minute, that's too f-ing bad.


"The driver only has to wait for 5 minutes. It's not that long, it's only 5 minutes! What's the big deal?"


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Hagong said:


> Both Lyft and Uber have settled the Employee Misclassification lawsuits filed against them. Drivers CANNOT deactivated for low Acceptance Rate.


This ^

But only Lyft plays their little psychological game of sending you menacing messages that make it seem like you're at risk of deactivation. You will probably get some messages that are even more menacing than the one you posted. Ignore them. Or better yet, just laugh at them.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

From Lyft

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077708

When giving Lyft rides, *you have the right to accept or ignore any ride request. You're always free to decline ride requests you don't want*, but declined requests will still count toward your total ride requests when we calculate your acceptance rate.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Well, I just let them go. As I said, the one time I clicked the X, it accepted anyway.
> If they send me a nastygram, I'll consider the X again. I keep a pretty high acceptance rate. So, it's probably not that big an issue, anyway.
> But, it really makes no logical sense to me that their system would be more or less unreliable depending on X or timeout. A non-acceptance is a non-acceptance, one would think.


Hitting the x gets rid of it faster so the next driver will get it. It has nothing to do with you, it has to do with making Lyft look better when a customers ride shows it's assigned to a driver more quickly.



Hagong said:


> Both Lyft and Uber have settled the Employee Misclassification lawsuits filed against them. Drivers CANNOT deactivated for low Acceptance Rate.


But the driver CAN get deactivated for some ambiguous bs...which Lyft will determine once your acceptance rate stays low.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

10000 rides said:


> But the driver CAN get deactivated for some ambiguous bs...which Lyft will determine once your acceptance rate stays low.


Where did you pull this information from?

With the settlement, Lyft(and Uber) has to give a reason for a potential deactivation. Not only do they have to give you a reason why they plan to deactivate you, but they also have to give you time to correct the issue before you get deactivated.

From Lyft's TOS

https://www.lyft.com/terms
_...Lyft may terminate this Agreement or deactivate your User account immediately in the event: (1) you no longer qualify to provide Services or to operate the approved vehicle under applicable law, rule, permit, ordinance or regulation; (2) you fall below Lyft's star rating or cancellation threshold; (3) Lyft has the good faith belief that such action is necessary to protect the safety of the Lyft community or third parties, provided that *in the event of a deactivation pursuant to (1)-(3) above, you will be given notice of the potential or actual deactivation and an opportunity to attempt to cure the issue to Lyft's reasonable satisfaction prior to Lyft permanently terminating the Agreement. For all other breaches of this Agreement, you will be provided notice and an opportunity to cure the breach. If the breach is cured in a timely manner and to Lyft's satisfaction, this Agreement will not be permanently terminated. *_


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Well, I just let them go. As I said, the one time I clicked the X, it accepted anyway.
> If they send me a nastygram, I'll consider the X again. I keep a pretty high acceptance rate. So, it's probably not that big an issue, anyway.
> But, it really makes no logical sense to me that their system would be more or less unreliable depending on X or timeout. A non-acceptance is a non-acceptance, one would think.


Use a stylus if you fat finger it!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Azpilot2211 said:


> What do you do?


Tell them that if they want me to accept more pings, they should try making the offer more attractive.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tell them that if they want me to accept more pings, they should try making the offer more attractive.


I actually did send them an email stating anything over 10 minutes away, could end up costing me money. They didn't reply.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if it helps you to stop worrying my acc rating is 18% this week. lyft sends me pings over 10 minutes ill pass. i see them 30 minutes at night. really lyft 30 minutes away for a ride that will only be from a bar to a different bar. my family would not expect me to drive 30 minutes to drive them this far so why do you lyft?


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Use a stylus if you fat finger it!


Yeah. No. I prefer not to be fumbling about for implements while I'm controlling two tons of steel, glass, and plastic through streets and highways.
I find that letting it time out has worked fine so far.
BTW, I've seen a number of complaints by drivers of the app accepting rides that they declined. My guess is the app is designed with a very small footprint for the decline aarea, making accidental acceptance more likely.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Do I need to worry about Lyft deactivating me? I'm going to need them in the winter when Uber slows down out here. However almost every request from Lyft I get is 20+ mins away. I can't chance losing money for their reputation.
> 
> _It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a third reminder.
> 
> ...


This is what Lyft does, happens to everyone. Just dont accept and cancel rides. You will be fine. Dont except rides you feel is not in your best interest.....



KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> Members on this forum state that you will NOT be deactivated for not accepting trips - I would take the position of caution. I strongly believe that these companies will deactivate you at whim and they do not need an excuse.
> Instead of letting the trip " time out ", I would accept and take a longer route and slow down. The pax does not want to wait 20+ minutes and will cancel . The cancellation will be on them and not you. If you take too long to start toward the paxs, the Lyft system will cancel, or in L. A. that is what happens.


This is how you get fired super fast!!! Talk about what not to do....good greif!


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Hagong said:


> Where did you pull this information from?
> 
> With the settlement, Lyft(and Uber) has to give a reason for a potential deactivation. Not only do they have to give you a reason why they plan to deactivate you, but they also have to give you time to correct the issue before you get deactivated.
> 
> ...


Let someone (unknown to you bc you never did it, so maybe nobody said you did it, but Uber/Lyft made it up as a way to dump you???) accuse you of making a racial slur, even if you didn't do it...get dropped, then reactivated after you make enough calls. Write an email expressing your displeasure about how the case was handled. Watch what happens. Extremely soon after that, you'll receive an email stating they no longer feel it's in the best interests of the "community" to have you as a driver. You folks all keep believing you have ANY power or recourse when it comes to these two shi**y companies...


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> Members on this forum state that you will NOT be deactivated for not accepting trips - I would take the position of caution. I strongly believe that these companies will deactivate you at whim and they do not need an excuse.
> Instead of letting the trip " time out ", I would accept and take a longer route and slow down. The pax does not want to wait 20+ minutes and will cancel . The cancellation will be on them and not you. If you take too long to start toward the paxs, the Lyft system will cancel, or in L. A. that is what happens.


And Lyft will send you messages about how you need to drive towards the passenger!


----------

